# 556 vs 856 - Which to buy???



## mcb345

I really love the 556 and the value of the watch but I'm a huge van of the idea of the durability of the harder case of the 856. I plan on putting a rubber silicone band on the watch regardless of which one I purchase. I'd likely buy the 556 bracelet or the 856 strap (since the strap is much cheaper than the bracelet version). There is a price difference of $420 between the two. Does anyone have any input on whether or not it's worth it to spend the extra money for the 856 if I really am only buying it for the tegimented case of the 856? I don't really plan on needing the other additional features and think it will be somewhat of a pain to have to send it over to Germany to service it since it has the inert gases inside. I don't plan on doing anything crazy with the watch except for normal wear to work but likely will wear it 7 days a week so it might take a beating just from normal wear and tear but nothing like extreme sports or anything of that nature. Any input would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## rationaltime

Welcome to watchuseek and the Sinn watch forum.

In my opinion the Sinn 856 is worth the difference in price.
It has the Tegimented case, the 2892 (or 2893 for the GMT)
movement, the desiccant capsule, and a larger dial. I would
not worry about the inert gas filling if you need service. The
brushed Sinn 556 case isn't soft, but it will get scratched if
you hit it. For daily wear I would definitely choose the Sinn 856.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Statius

I too say the 856. I loved mine. The hardened case really stood up well. It was a great watch.


----------



## mcb345

The ONE thing holding me back from getting the 856 is the bead-blasted case. Having seen some amazing looking pictures of the 556 I really like the brushed/satin finish. I'm not so sure I would love the bead-blasted finish on the 856 as much. I like the idea of not having to "baby" my watch (what I would have to do with the 556 I'm sure). Is there anyone out there that was hesitant about not liking the finish of the 856 case and now is real happy with it?


----------



## logan2z

mcb345 said:


> The ONE thing holding me back from getting the 856 is the bead-blasted case. Having seen some amazing looking pictures of the 556 I really like the brushed/satin finish. I'm not so sure I would love the bead-blasted finish on the 856 as much. I like the idea of not having to "baby" my watch (what I would have to do with the 556 I'm sure). Is there anyone out there that was hesitant about not liking the finish of the 856 case and now is real happy with it?


FWIW, I have an 857 UTC and love the finish. Quintessential tool watch. I've had the watch for more than four years and wore it daily for a good part of it and the case still looks brand new. I highly recommend the Tegimented bead blasted case if you're worried about durability.


----------



## maus

I go different opinion, choose 556 I, first this model with clean dial, no numbers (3/6/9) 
My 556 I with leather strap, not much scratch on my case, most scratches are on SS bracelet!
So if you don't like scratch, go leather strap, but still very depends on your daily working environment.


----------



## Peter Atwood

The 856 hands down is my preference. I love the technology that goes into it and the dial is nice and big. It wears extremely comfortably on the bracelet. The only negative for me is that the bracelet fit to the case is really tight so it's a chore to swap out to straps and back again to the bracelet. So I leave it on the bracelet and it's been a wonderful companion this year. I wish the 856 was offered with all of its tech but in a satinized case, however the bead blast is also very pleasant.


----------



## Darkglobe

Also don't forget about the anti-mag properties of the 856. Most people don't realize it, but contact with magnetic fields are quite common for many of us. If you work on X-Rays machines, audio speakers, DC motors / generators, even the smart phone's speaker magnets generate a strong magnetic field (my blackberry will pick quarters up on my desk).

However, one thing that the watch will possibly garnish attention are in the airport back-scatter machines. While travelling, I was told to keep my watch on my wrist (my trusty / beater Seiko 5). Two machines later, no harassment at all althought I expected it since it was an odd-ball "mechanical" watch by today standards. Bought the Sinn while on my travels, decided to retire the Seiko for the trip back in favour of my new Sinn, and on the way back, it set both machines off  I snapped around on the last scann to look at the screen, big red zone showing up on my wrist where the watch was located. I suspect the iron core prevents the scanner from easily seeing inside.

Mostly daily wearing for last 4 months has yielded no wounds on any part, even from the desk surface, so a testament to it's durability for sure. 

I too was concerned about the looks but after I saw it in person, hands down I had to have it (almost had to fight a friend for it as the store only had the one). Keep in mind though, I have other shiny / scratchy watches that I use for "special" occasions, the Sinn is my daily companion so the tool look isn't a problem (and an nice option to the gold / silver / shiny / brushed steel options). 

Consider buying the bracelet and get the strap secondary, for two reasons. First, the bracelet is cheaper with the watch than separate (as is the strap but the strap is cheaper as a secondary option). And secondly, the bracelet will stand a better chance at matching the watch as there can be variations in colour.


----------



## cadomniel

The Sinn 856 UTC is one of my favorite watches, probably the one in my now small collection that gets worn the most.
I would go for the 856 first, its worth the extra dollars.

Myself I will be getting a Sinn 556 I as my next new watch. I had one earlier in the year but had a few other new ones and never wore it a lot, then reduced my collection so I sold it...now regret selling that one.


----------



## hydrocarbon

The 556I is the one to have; it's better-looking and has a burlier movement. I got bored of the 856's looks quickly and hardly wear it; it's a charmless appliance of a watch. Its tech features, though sort of "neat-o" on a spec sheet, are irrelevant in real life.

Just to get whichever one looks better to you. Since you say you love the 556, then it's a pretty easy choice.


----------



## spsurfer

As Hyrdocarbon says, the 556 has a burlier movement.
If you can't live with tiny scratches, the 856 will be better for you.
I wear a 556I since over two years, allways, everywhere, shure, it got a few tiny scratches, scratches that only I know 
Once I hit a metal door really strong, left a tiny ding (I hardly notice with my fingernail) - scars are part of your life, form your caracter 
The 556 I looks far classier than the 856, I wear mine on a brown leather strap - looks GREAT!

The 856 is about twice as expensive!!! 

So, if you like the 556 - it's a really versatil, elegant, classic watch
The 856 is a great watch as well, a little over built, not as elegant, in 10 years it will look as new, but cost twice the 556 

Regards
surfer


----------



## Couls

I had this debate with myself but opted for the 556A and couldn't be happier. I put it on a silicone strap as shown. It's had a few knocks here and there including a 4ft drop on to a marble floor but it has never missed a beat and remains largely unmarked. The metal clasp on the silicone strap tells a different story though. It seems to mark very easily but as others have mentioned a few scars here and there don't really matter.


----------



## Peter Atwood

One other consideration is the poor finish on the bracelet of the 556I. Mine was very sharp on the edges and feels a bit flimsy compared to all my other Sinn watches. I spent a half hour deburring and rebrushing the bracelet and it is now much much better but there's an obvious place where they are saving money. Of course, most people do not have the equipment or know how to customize a bracelet like this...


----------



## mcb345

hydrocarbon said:


> The 556I is the one to have; it's better-looking and has a burlier movement. I got bored of the 856's looks quickly and hardly wear it; it's a charmless appliance of a watch. Its tech features, though sort of "neat-o" on a spec sheet, are irrelevant in real life.
> 
> Just to get whichever one looks better to you. Since you say you love the 556, then it's a pretty easy choice.


I do love the looks of the 556, more so than the 856 (at least from looking at pictures of both) but I'm just worried that two years from now after everyday wear the 556 will look fairly beaten with scratches. I sit at a desk all day so I won't abuse the watch but I'm a stickler for wanting my nice luxury possessions to always look good. I assume most everyone chiming in has multiple watches that they rotate? This would be my ONLY watch so it worries me the 856 might come of as too much of a "tool" watch (I'd be getting leather and rubber bands).

Does anyone know if the finish on the 556 can be rebrushed by a local jeweler (I live in Chicago so plenty of quality choices) or would it have to be sent back to Sinn? I too am worried I would get bored of the 856 and it's very plain/tool appearance but the tegimented case is really hard to say no to...


----------



## Turnaround

It definitely can be re-brushed, and also worked on without having to change any gases.

I have the 556a and was concerned about scratching it, but now that I've had it for a while, wear it all the time, and have gotten it scratched, it's more my watch than any other in my collection.

I have not scratched the outside AR coating YET which is surprising considering some of the hits it's taken.

I prefer the "A" to the "I" as I find it dresses up or down easier than the "I" version.


----------



## mcb345

I too would be getting the 556A simply because watchbuys.com only has the 556A in bracelet right now so that makes my decision very easy if I decide on the 556. I'm not sure the exact measurements of my wrist but I currently have a 42mm watch that I'm returning, is 38.5 going to be THAT much smaller?


----------



## mcb345

I'm leaning towards the 556A after hearing from many of you (primarily due the good looks of the non-tegimented case). The 856 comes with a 3 year warranty as opposed to the 2 years offered on the 556. Typically would that extra year matter much or has everyone had good luck with the 556 and not had to send it in for repairs prior to year 3?


----------



## spsurfer

I don't have any other watches in rotation, just the 556 I 15 hours a day, 7 days a week, ... all year round.
The brushed finish is easier to re-brush than the beadblasted.


Regards
surfer


----------



## mplex

I handled both in person and Germany trying to decide, and I have to vouch for the 556A. Reasons being first the tegimented case on the 856 simply looked dull next to brushed metal to me. I could have liked it and gotten used to it, but I ultimately liked the tegimented case for it's strength not looks. While brushed metal finishes do age, they clean up to almost new status unless seriously damaged. After a holding both, the light coming off the 556 made the decision easy for me. I also like the slightly smaller size personally.

The other primary reason is while I love the technical flourishes of the 856, mechanical watches must be serviced. I bought my 556 as a beater with an ETA movement and look forward to lower servicing costs and more options for my first Sinn. Sometimes I wish I had the 856 for the anti-magnetic properties, but you can almost always get a watch demagnetized.

Either choice is a great watch, enjoy.


----------



## mcb345

Thank you for the insight MPLEX. I think that solidifies my choice to the 556A. Looking forward to it!



mplex said:


> I handled both in person and Germany trying to decide, and I have to vouch for the 556A. Reasons being first the tegimented case on the 856 simply looked dull next to brushed metal to me. I could have liked it and gotten used to it, but I ultimately liked the tegimented case for it's strength not looks. While brushed metal finishes do age, they clean up to almost new status unless seriously damaged. After a holding both, the light coming off the 556 made the decision easy for me. I also like the slightly smaller size personally.
> 
> The other primary reason is while I love the technical flourishes of the 856, mechanical watches must be serviced. I bought my 556 as a beater with an ETA movement and look forward to lower servicing costs and more options for my first Sinn. Sometimes I wish I had the 856 for the anti-magnetic properties, but you can almost always get a watch demagnetized.
> 
> Either choice is a great watch, enjoy.


----------



## mcb345

I received my 556A on bracelet and also ordered the compact Sinn rubber as well but I'm worried the watch might be a little too small. I know 38.5mm is on the smaller side but many were saying the watch seems a lot bigger than that. Ordered from watchbuys so I still have all the plastic on the watch just in case I want to return it so I haven't been able to physically put the watch on my wrist. 

This would essentially be my ONLY watch that I'd be using for the next few years. I'm debating between this and a 42mm Tag that seems to be a very good size in my opinion (have compared them side by side which really shows the Sinn's smaller size). I love the simplicity of the 556A but wish it were maybe 3-4mm bigger! Was anyone else very hesitant about keeping the watch initially because of the size? Would love to hear some input. I'm sure I'd be happy with the watch overall but deep down it might bug me that it looks kind of small on my 6ft 190lb frame (I think I have 6.5-6.75" wrists though so they are on the smaller side I guess).


----------



## rationaltime

If this is your initial impression, it seems unlikely to get bigger.
In my opinion, don't put it on. Just send it back immediately.

In my opinion TAG watches have a shinier, less instrument
appearance. To me they don't have the character of the 
Sinn 556 A.

The Sinn 856 is 40mm. The Damasko DA46 is 40mm, but the
bezel overhangs the case a little, making it look 1.8mm larger.
I suggest you look at those.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Darkglobe

40mm is normally too big for my wrist, but I find the Sinn wears smaller than what the size would imply.

For example, my 39mm TAG looks huge next to my 40 mm 856. In respect to the 556 in being too be small, I wouldn't expect it to grow mysteriously in size, contrary to the information you've been provided. 

Therefore in my experience, my larger Sinn unquestionably wears better, and appears / seems smaller than my TAG Carrera, contrary to the specs.


----------



## mcb345

Yeah I've read a lot of poeple saying the Sinn seems bigger than what the specs imply but after seeing it in person it seems to look like a small sub 40mm watch. I'm curious if the Sinn 856 would seem bigger? Would 1.5mm make much / if any difference?


----------



## hydrocarbon

mcb345 said:


> Yeah I've read a lot of poeple saying the Sinn seems bigger than what the specs imply but after seeing it in person it seems to look like a small sub 40mm watch. I'm curious if the Sinn 856 would seem bigger? Would 1.5mm make much / if any difference?












The 356 is the same size as the 556. It seemed small to me at first too, but then I started appreciating how good of a watch it is and how sound the design principles are. I keep the other ones around but it's extremely rare that I wear them. Except for the pointless display back, the 556 is a perfected watch for the money, at least in my opinion. I prefer cases that are sized appropriately to their movements.


----------



## Lemon328i

I'd say it depends on what you wish to spend $-wise. I wore a 656 for almost 4 years as my everyday watch and it stood up wonderfully during that time. When the 856 non-UTC became available, I got one because of the larger size and the technology improvements (tegiment, CuSO4 capsule, inert gas fill, 2892-A2 movement). It is now my daily watch and the 656 sits in the safe. I had liked the way the date is displayed on the 656 (& the 556a), being vertical and located at 4:30, but the way the 856 date is displayed has grown on me - it is easier to read at a glance. The 556a and the 856 are very close to each other in style, if you want the upgraded features, the price difference is perfectly justifiable. Both are versatile; put them on a remborde black alligator strap - great with a suit or tux; put them on a rubber strap, perfect sports watch. To me, the 556a/656 is a solid infield utility player, and the 856a is a star second baseman who can play multiple positions. You really can't go wrong with either one.


----------



## mcb345

Unfortunately, I ended up returning the 556A to watchbuys because it would bother me that it was a little too small. Money aside, the 856 just wouldn't have cut it in terms of size either, would have JUST been under the threshold. Perfect watch size IMO is roughly 42mm so neither the 556 or 856 fit the mold. Perhaps eventually as a 2nd watch I'll buy the 556 or 856 but as my ONLY watch it just won't cut it. I REALLY REALLY want Sinn to come out with a 3-4mm wider 556 design. Charge me another $200 and I'll pay it. I don't need all the bells and whistles with a watch face that is filled up with chronos, UTC, inert gas, etc. Just give me the simplicity and style of the 556/856 non-UTC in 42mm. There must be a good number of people who agree that the 556 and 856 are just a LITTLE too small. This could likely account for another few thousand watches in sales a year for Sinn!


----------



## Precise

mcb345 said:


> Unfortunately, I ended up returning the 556A to watchbuys because it would bother me that it was a little too small. Money aside, the 856 just wouldn't have cut it in terms of size either, would have JUST been under the threshold. Perfect watch size IMO is roughly 42mm so neither the 556 or 856 fit the mold. Perhaps eventually as a 2nd watch I'll buy the 556 or 856 but as my ONLY watch it just won't cut it. I REALLY REALLY want Sinn to come out with a 3-4mm wider 556 design. Charge me another $200 and I'll pay it. I don't need all the bells and whistles with a watch face that is filled up with chronos, UTC, inert gas, etc. Just give me the simplicity and style of the 556/856 non-UTC in 42mm. There must be a good number of people who agree that the 556 and 856 are just a LITTLE too small. This could likely account for another few thousand watches in sales a year for Sinn!


I'm a big fan of Aristo. To me this is better than the Sinn because it's titanium and thus more comfortable on my wrist.

Aristo 5H67TI Titanium Case Watch with Swiss ETA 2824-2 automatic movement, exhibition back, black dial and SuperLuminova treated hands and hour markers

also available with luminous dial and with type "A" (1-2-3-4....) in both black and lume dial.


----------

